# Any experiences of Jack Russell x Bichon Frise?   Just bought one!



## measles (21 August 2012)

I am a regular in competition riders but I've never ventured in here for some reason.   Who knows why as we have 3 Jack Russells and this weekend an adorable baby Jack Russell x Bichon Frise girl will join the pack.

We had been looking for a JRT and came across this little one whose personality and where have you been all my life attitude as soon as we walked in won us over.   Since then I've found lots of photos of the cross on google images etc and I wondered what people's experiences of this cross was?   I'll get pics up when she arrives but pics of yours would be great.   She's more like a slightly rough coated JRT at 9 weeks so I don't expect her to be exceptionally curly coated though I am happy to stand corrected..?


----------



## Star_Chaser (21 August 2012)

only experience is via rescue with lots of health problems.  Am sure will be a lovely puppy but am not a fan of x's especially when they charge a fortune and don't do health checks.

best thing is to look up the health problems of both and then your prepared should anything happen.

Enjoy your new puppy sorry its not more positive a post.


----------



## measles (21 August 2012)

Thanks for your response. I've had JRT's all my life and not found them to have anything other than minor issues that can befall any dog. You'll be relieved to hear she wasnt a fortune and I'm a very experienced dog owner.


----------



## mushroom (21 August 2012)

I know nothing of the health issues for this x but it sounds a lovely combination.  Picture please


----------



## s4sugar (21 August 2012)

Glaucoma & Pl would be main concerns plus Bichons can be dominant so couls be a harder dog than you expect. 

If she was over £50 you were ripped off.


----------



## measles (21 August 2012)

Goodness - what welcoming responses. I'll stick to CR in future I think...

Mushroom - thanks. Likely to be a photo in there


----------



## amy_b (21 August 2012)

Should probably warn you that AAD regulars don't like designer puppies. 

What is she advertised as? a jackachon? or bruschel?!  *teehee!!!*

*gets out the popcorn* 


LOL!! joking apart, the only thing worse than a designer cross in AAD is no pictures


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 August 2012)

Could have been worse OP, you could have been bringing home a slopey-backed cripple - SORRY! I mean a German Shepherd 

People don't tend to sugar-coat things in here, if there are hereditary health problems likely to crop up, forewarned is forearmed, and of course, all puppies are cute!

Best of luck but as S4S says, likely to be a feisty one but already being a JRT owner I am sure you will have no problem with that


----------



## measles (21 August 2012)

amy_b said:



			Should probably warn you that AAD regulars don't like designer puppies. 

What is she advertised as? a jackachon? or bruschel?!  *teehee!!!*

*gets out the popcorn* 


LOL!! joking apart, the only thing worse than a designer cross in AAD is no pictures 

Click to expand...

She was actually advertised as a nice friendly pup whose parents were different breeds.   But no matter.


----------



## amy_b (21 August 2012)

measles said:



			She was actually advertised as a nice friendly pup whose parents were different breeds.   But no matter.
		
Click to expand...

Im disappointed. 

ETA - I looked into Bichons recently actually because I've met a couple that were really nice friendly smiley dogs and clipped they dont look at all ridiculous and in fact look like really nice little dogs!!! I expect the yappy rep comes from spoilt lifestyles...


----------



## echodomino (21 August 2012)

I don't think amy_b meant any thing nasty by her post hence she put tee hee, lol and only joking.

I have JRTs too  best dogs - not that I'm biased  

Need some piccies, can't mention puppy and not put piccies!!


----------



## amy_b (21 August 2012)

echodomino said:



			I don't think amy_b meant any thing nasty by her post hence she put tee hee, lol and only joking.
		
Click to expand...

^^ This. Im mocking the responses that come up time after time on posts like this. It makes me laugh, whilst trying to forewarn you! haha!!
I saw some staffie x springer pups advertised the other day that were the cutest....I was tempted to start a post titled 'Im thinking of getting a stinger'
*chukkles!!!*


----------



## CAYLA (21 August 2012)

We just rehomed one (but we pay for its meds for life) she did have semi serious health issues specifically pin pointed to both breeds. She was a nice enough little dog but as suggested she was from a back street breeder unfortunately who had bred from 2 cripples (her parents) hopefully your seller will at least have had 2 healthy parents (health tests wont have been done thats for sure) and she will no doubt have been quids in, but atleast she never used a stupid name to sell them, just make sure you insure it which is a responsible thing with nay dog.
So as to your question the one we had was sweet sure, but had horrendous patellas and suffered epilepsy. She will live a happy short life if anything with her new mammy.


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 August 2012)

On a serious note - do people seriously want to hear only that their new dog is going to be totally awesome, and never anything else?

People have come on here to ask about my own breed and I would always advise them about hereditary conditions that might crop up (open question to anyone - if your dog *might* get hip dysplasia, CDRM, epilepsy if you don't choose carefully, do you seriously not want to know and wait until you find out the hard way?), the importance of health tested parents, the importance of socialisation to prevent the gobbiness that does occur in the breed, the importance of giving the dog a 'job' to prevent boredom/destructive and unwanted behaviours etc etc...of course there are positives and negatives with any dog, but the OP asked for experience, not 'Only Good Experience'.


----------



## Dobiegirl (21 August 2012)

Well said CC my thoughts exactly.


----------



## CorvusCorax (21 August 2012)

Also OP you hang out in CR - and even if you look in the Breeding, there will be posts like 'anyone used this stallion' or 'what are Neddy's progeny like for dressage/showjumping' - is there such a negative reaction if some posters say that Neddy can throw bad tempered/hot headed progeny or unsoundness etc? or do they get thanked for being honest or told that their points will be taken on board. And other posts saying they have a Neddy son or daughter and they are doing just fine in their chosen field.


----------



## brighteyes (21 August 2012)

Well, the OP now knows the worst that can happen, eh? Hopefully none of the above but I do hope the mystifying logic behind the proliferation of cross-breeds which are springing up everywhere is only compounding the issues of both parents into their unfortunate combi-offspring.  

I'm baffled, however 'cute' these crosses turn out to be. Nobody is wishing ill on the OP's new family member, just pointing out the obvious.

I took a rescue out of the sea of surrendered. I'm not sure what she is, def a JRT cross, but I'd have another   She has that bi-lateral 'hindleg hoppy' gait many terriers have so I'm assuming a fault bred onto.


----------



## lilyoftheincas (21 August 2012)

She sounds adorable! Any pics? Love puppies 

I have a rescue Lab X Staff (who probably looks slightly more thuggish than yours ) who we jokingly call a Staffador. Or a Labbie?


----------



## Booboos (21 August 2012)

Photos please!!! You cannot post about a pup without photos!

If both her parents were health tested, breeder was knowledgeable about lines, etc. I don't see a x-breed as any greater risk than a pure bred.


----------



## Aru (22 August 2012)

brighteyes said:



			She has that bi-lateral 'hindleg hoppy' gait many terriers have so I'm assuming a fault bred onto.
		
Click to expand...

Thats most likely luxating patellas.....common in most small breeds of dogs esp in the JRT's

Its the equivalent of your kneecaps moving in and out from the position they are set in.
There's differing grades of the issue depending on how much the patella moves and how easily it is returned or not to the correct positioning.In some cases it can be very severe and cripple the poor creatures but most can 'skip' and return the patella to correct position quickly.It generally leads to arthritis in the long term 

And if one more person decides to tell me that their Jrt skips when it walks and its cute...oh and dont all JRT's do that its perfectly normal in the breed... I am going to scream  Not normal not a good thing at all!....but ridiculously common 

and back on topic 
Good luck with your new pup OP. She sounds like she will enjoy her new pack...cant imagine what her coat would be like though! any pics?


----------



## EAST KENT (22 August 2012)

Pfft! She`s gone..oops.


----------



## kaiserchief (22 August 2012)

lilyoftheincas said:



			I have a rescue Lab X Staff who we jokingly call a Staffador.
		
Click to expand...

lol I call my Lab X Staff rescue the same when people ask, mostly to see if anyone knows what that is, and because they seem to think he's less scary than if I say Staffy X.


----------



## Amymay (22 August 2012)

Measles, can't comment on the cross itself, but we have a Bichon - the loveliest little dog. Happy and smiley.  I suspect that you've got yourself a cracking little dog, who'll bring years of happiness to the family.

Look forward to the photos.


----------



## lilyoftheincas (22 August 2012)

kaiserchief said:



			lol I call my Lab X Staff rescue the same when people ask, mostly to see if anyone knows what that is, and because they seem to think he's less scary than if I say Staffy X.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh pics please! This is mine: (sorry op for intruding your thread )


----------



## Star_Chaser (22 August 2012)

Measels there are some options for you if you decide that you want to compete with your pup (agility for an example) you can register with the Kennel Clubs Activity Register (http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/item/3440) which is open to any dog be they an unregistered pedigree, a registered but rehomed rescue or a cross.  If the parents were both KC registered then you will could also build yourself a proper pedigree the Kennel Club are very good at helping then you can research what health problems if any are already in the lines.  If you can ask your breeder if you can stay in touch with the other owners of the pups that way you can keep track of progress. 

This is the form to complete for the Activity Register (http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/download/378/form5.pdf)

Accidents do happen and some breeders do the very best for their pups but sadly especially at the moment when money is a little tough there are far too many people breeding for the cash that they can produce.  It is good that they didn't try to sell them under a designer name.


----------



## kaiserchief (22 August 2012)

lilyoftheincas, your dog is gorgeous! This is my boy:


----------



## lilyoftheincas (23 August 2012)

Oooh he's lovely Kaiserchief!!


----------



## kaiserchief (23 August 2012)

And he's a total sweetie. I've met a few of this mix since getting Milo and they've all been ace


----------



## Azmar (23 August 2012)

Sorry replies are so negative. She sounds adorable and all crosses are so individual. Can't wait to see pics. I am a great JRT fan and have two at the moment. Think positive, and sod off all the negatives...


----------

